# Birth record not found certificate



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello,
This query is regd birth certificate which is mandatory for 175. I guess some people from the subcontinent will be like me whose birth records were not registered with the municipality. So I got a certificate saying my birth record could not be located and it specifies my DOB also.

Will the CO accept it? In checklist, it clearly says - if birth certificate is not there, please state the reason for it.. I will submit other DOB proofs also like HighSchool Certificate...

Anybody went through this situation and convinced the CO without birth certificate?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

m, give an affidavit, infact two. one form ur parents side and one from u stating ur DOB


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats what it is and affadavit/declaration from the "Birth and Death" deptt saying my birth record is not found and my birth date is so and so. It has CMO stamp on it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mp, ur birth record would be found if your parents had registered it, anyway, give an affidavit/declaration from your side, and one form ur folks, thts what we did. and give your other documents like the 10th certificate to support the same


----------

